# Shipping to dealer after PCD?



## pfbz (Oct 17, 2010)

Dealer delivery _after_ PCD...

I'm getting conflicting info on this. Asked my dealer if I did a PCD delivery, then had the car shipped to the dealer (in Colorado) instead of driving it home, if the shipping cost was extra. After a "let me check" the answer was, "shipping back to us the Colorado dealership will be no extra cost".

Although this would be great, I think it is incorrect. [gasp! A dealer having giving wrong info!] Either way I want to make my decision based on good information.

_*So is shipping to the selling dealer after PCD "free", or extra cost to the buyer?*_


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

It will cost extra... This information is burried in the weeds on the bmwusa.com website, but below is a link to the FAQ's answering this and many other questions:

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/PDS/BMWPerformanceCenterFAQ.aspx

Unfortunately the vehicle only gets one ride on a truck with the "Destination & Handling Charge" that is applied to the vehicle. Basically that one ride is used to transport the vehicle to the BMW Performance Center from the port or distribution facility. Therefore transportation from our facility to the selling BMW center would have to be arranged and paid for ahead of time.

Hope that helps and clarifies the situation :thumbup:


----------



## pfbz (Oct 17, 2010)

I-Won-Today said:


> It will cost extra... This information is burried in the weeds on the bmwusa.com website, but below is a link to the FAQ's answering this and many other questions:
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/PDS/BMWPerformanceCenterFAQ.aspx
> 
> ...


That's what I thought... Though it makes a bit less sense of a vehicle manufactured across the street than shipped in from Germany and trucked from the port to the PCD facility. (I realize the manufacturing facility in all likelihood is not literally across the street, but you get my point)

Do X5's really go to a non-local distribution facility before being delivered to the PCD?


----------



## midlands (Sep 5, 2010)

There's not just distance involved, though. There's a _lot_ of extra work that goes into prepping the vehicle for you, and that's part of what you're paying for.

I had an old Volvo moved from Iowa to California once. Cost me nearly $750, and the thing arrived dirtier than I thought a car could ever be. So if you think about the kind of work required to clean something like that up (which, for a new car, doubtless involves lots of prep before and after shipping), detailing, cleaning inside***8230;I think the $875 is actually kind of a deal.

I hear ya on the distance thing, absolutely; my point is just that the $875 is probably at least half for all this prep work, detailing, and cleaning, not just for transport. It doesn't make it all better, but it's at least part of the story***8230;


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

pfbz said:


> That's what I thought... Though it makes a bit less sense of a vehicle manufactured across the street than shipped in from Germany and trucked from the port to the PCD facility. *(I realize the manufacturing facility in all likelihood is not literally across the street*, but you get my point)
> 
> Do X5's really go to a non-local distribution facility before being delivered to the PCD?


Nope, across the street and down about a mile. N4S


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

pfbz said:


> That's what I thought... Though it makes a bit less sense of a vehicle manufactured across the street than shipped in from Germany and trucked from the port to the PCD facility. (I realize the manufacturing facility in all likelihood is not literally across the street, but you get my point)
> 
> Do X5's really go to a non-local distribution facility before being delivered to the PCD?


It's a flate rate fee across all models. BMW does that for 2 reasons.

#1 - It makes it so there is no competitive advantage for the local BMW Center located 10 miles from the plant vs the dealer on the West Coast. The vehicles made here are processed from the distribuition center located behind the plant. Once it passes through the gate there on a truck, it leaves the free trade zone and the charge is applied to that vehicle. If they charged just what it cost to ship the vehicle to the center, the local dealer here would out sale everyone on X5, X6 & X3 vehicles as the charge for the ones going cross country would be more than double the current cost.

#2 - It makes it a cheaper Destination & Handling Charge across all models as it costs significantly more than $875 to transport the vehicle from a plant in Europe. Therefore it is equalized across all models to make it less of an impact on the overall cost.

As midlands stated, you also have to factor in the detailing cost. Our detailers spend anywhere from 1 1/2 - 3 hours cleaning a vehicle depending on where it was transported from. Hope that helps explain the cost a little more :thumbup:


----------

